# Is Bell Boom worth it?



## river (Nov 17, 2021)

So, I really want to get that neat wooden shed DIY, but I still need to finish paying off my second floor expansion, add and pay off the basement and that final storage expansion fee before it becomes available. All around it might cost me over 3 million bells, which is a lot lol

I'm considering getting the Bell Boom ordinance, but I'm aware that while you get more bells by selling stuff, it also increases the cost of items, which was the reason I never tried it back in New Leaf.

So, I thought first I'd ask if anyone here has already used it in order to make a lot of money in a shorter period of time, and if it's worth the 20k investment if I only plan to use it for that goal alone.

What has your experience with this ordinance been so far?


----------



## Moritz (Nov 17, 2021)

If you make more money a day than you spend right now, then it will be profitable for you.
don't worry about the 20k cost as 20k only takes like 15 minutes to get anyways.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 17, 2021)

Only if you want to get a lot of bells from selling items if you don't have enough.


----------



## ivorystar (Nov 17, 2021)

I think its worth it. Also if you're aiming to get the Bell Ringer Achievement you need to spend 5,000,000 Bells so it'll help with that too


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 17, 2021)

I would recommend you get what you want to sell, lots of bugs, fish, fossils, etc. then change it, sell everything and then change it back to another one and continue expanding your island, once you have more items to sell activate it again. That way you are only get more money from selling and don't have to worry about the higher buying prices.


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 17, 2021)

I think it's worth it. If you sell more than you spend, it should help. I think it's an extra 20% when you sell. I make and sell a lot of blue rose wreaths and it helps a lot. If you're really tight on bells maybe hold off on buying any big ticket items until you switch ordinances.


----------



## river (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

I was mostly worried because I haven't been time travelling and don't have a lot of easy ways to make bells so it would take a while either way.

But I think I'm going for it, cut down on the spending and start selling everything I can find lol!


----------



## Eirrinn (Nov 17, 2021)

imo its the most worth it out of all the ordinances (at least if you are a time traveler)

I really think adding ordinances into the game wasn't necessary


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 17, 2021)

If you get most of your bells by selling stuff, it's good. If you get most of your bells from fixed sources like money trees and the money rock, then it's not so good. The other ordinances are all basically useless if you TT (and mostly useless even if you don't), so there isn't much of an opportunity cost.


----------

